# Some pics.



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been around much....fixing the house (Superstorm Sandy) and health issues.... here are some pics....Eric:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*more*

Here are a few from a local show.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That thing sure is mean! Nice pics :beer:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in love!! That thing looks awesome!! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Eric. Looks stunning..never thought I'd say "The brake calipers go really well with the interior", but hey, they do!! Even better to see that you are up and around and gettin' it done. How does the monster run/drive??


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukee said:


> I'm in love!! That thing looks awesome!! :cheers


:agree

Bill


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm imagining pulling up next to that thing at a stoplight..haha.

Sweet car. Immaculate.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful, Eric :cheers

I know you're proud, and justly so.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

*GTO perfection achieved!​* 


Couldn't imagine a nicer 67 exists on this planet, well done sir!

And I'm also wondering how she drives, handles and .....gulp, mileage? :lol:

Love the pics, thanks so much for posting the completed car and thanks for sharing the build with us. And thanks again for your service. :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Here are a few from a local show.



Eric:

Nice to see you "out and about."

It goes without saying that the car looks absolutely fantastic.


Regards,
Paul


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

That's stock right?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Friends.....a few answers...It runs very well, we are still gonna tune it on a chassis dyno. Cruises fine, OD is about 2200 at 70mph. The car handles very well, is a little loud (lol)ang gets about 6mpg combined fuel mileage...and yes it is BONE STOCK !!!!:cheersarty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We're gunna need video of that beast on the dyno. Just sayin.....


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I think a picture of your car should be at the top of this page instead of the 04-06 GTO's and the XXX GTO...WHO'S WITH ME?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree arty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> We're gunna need video of that beast on the dyno. Just sayin.....


I second that motion, Rukee!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I'd love to see the dyno video and results! Awesome car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Goatee. The other cars simply can't compete with the Big Black E Machine!!! They are totally outclassed. Not even close. (Now I know what an E-ticket ride _really_ is!)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We should start a poll and everyone can guess how much HP that thing is going to put down.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

rukee said:


> we should start a poll and everyone can guess how much hp that thing is going to put down. :d




600 hp


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm betting north of 800 Hp. I met a guy with the same block in a '65, 495 inches or so, no blower, single 4bbl carb, and he's running in the high 9's on the quarter mile in a full bodied, full interiored, street driven GTO that his partents brought him home from the hospital in when he was born. He told me he had 725 HP. Much less motor than Uncle E is running. But even if Eric's car 'only' had 550 hp, it's still the baddest '67 on the planet, IMO.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

rukee said:


> we should start a poll and everyone can guess how much hp that thing is going to put down. :d


2500? :d


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Right click, SAVE - Right click, SAVE - Right click, SAVE - Right click, SAVE

Beautiful!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

That's FABULOUS Uncle E......wowsers!!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again Gents! Don't change any Forum logos!!!! As far as things go...the car had a second (final) buff yesterday....not a swirl in sight....arty: As far as "Dyno numbers" me and Richie hoffman are gonna hook an LM-2 to the header bungs, and see what we can do there.....then , off to the chassis dyno..I'm guessing 750-800 at the crank....who knows....Everything seems good so far, with 420 miles on the odo....a couple of glitches with the shift computer....one more electronic hiccup, and I'm gonna switch to a manual shift valve body, thus eliminating the tranny computer:willy:........:cheers there are always a couple of problems, but whateverrrrr as the kids say! Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff, the whole problem E/T wise will be "traction limited " She's a smoke machine !!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, understood. You did not build a race car.....if you had, you'd have to have chopped up the interior and made all sorts of undignified mods. You have, in my opinion, a _gentleman's_ hot rod here, a modern equivalent to a '57 Facel Vega or Dual Ghia of that era....hand crafted luxury combined with outrageous power....but with an 'Uncle E' edge to it. What could be better?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

69Goatee said:


> I think a picture of your car should be at the top of this page instead of the 04-06 GTO's and the XXX GTO...WHO'S WITH ME?


:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Gents!!!! Have a great weekend...and remember the true meaning of MEMORIAL DAY!!!
ERIC.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Yup, car is gorgeous, that's obvious.

You've lost weight. Focus on your health and stick around for a good long time to enjoy the car, family, friends, etc...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Yup, car is gorgeous, that's obvious.
> 
> You've lost weight. Focus on your health and stick around for a good long time to enjoy the car, family, friends, etc...


Yes Mitch.....I'm tryin! arty:Eric


----------



## 21553 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet ride! Where did you get those rims?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66GTOMN said:


> Sweet ride! Where did you get those rims?


Homepage | Billet Specialties, Inc.


----------



## 21553 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## sostowsk (Apr 6, 2013)

Wowwww

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Homepage | Billet Specialties, Inc.


18x9 on the rear....17x8 on the front....Continental DW Extreme tires.....:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

E i hope you don't mind but i am using that first pic as my screen saver, that car is one BAD MF'r...:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

69Goatee said:


> I think a picture of your car should be at the top of this page instead of the 04-06 GTO's and the XXX GTO...WHO'S WITH ME?


I agree whole heartedly!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That car is just amazing....... gorgeous.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the BIG compliments ...Eric:cheers


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric, 
Very beautiful car! I like the way you did the trunk. I was wondering if you have a thread on here telling how you did the trunk panels?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Orbit, thank you.....I will add some info on how the trunk got done....Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> I agree whole heartedly!!!


Got my vote too. :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a couple more...and thanks again!!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Orbit, thank you.....I will add some info on how the trunk got done....Eric



:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Here are a couple more...and thanks again!!


Just gorgous Eric. arty:arty:




What are your plans to do with your car now? Any ISCA type shows? Have you submitted it to any magazines? SEMA show as advertisement for the vendors who's product you used in the buildup or the chassis company? Just enjoy it and attend local shows with the wife? Power Tour, Street Machine Nationals, Race Week, SCCA, Gulp........ Barret Jackson.........?????:confused :willy: :rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The neat thing about Eric's car, to me, is that by glancing at it, you have _no idea_ of how extensively modified it actually is. It's so well done, and in such understated good taste, that it simply looks like a super clean stocker with a blower on it. When you look a bit deeper, at all the details, it blows you away with its execution. It's truly a world class car, and it shows. Two thumbs up, Uncle E!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The neat thing about Eric's car, to me, is that by glancing at it, you have _no idea_ of how extensively modified it actually is. It's so well done, and in such understated good taste, that it simply looks like a super clean stocker with a blower on it. When you look a bit deeper, at all the details, it blows you away with its execution. It's truly a world class car, and it shows. Two thumbs up, Uncle E!!


:agree Totally agree!! Thanks for sharing Eric!! :cheers


----------

